
International Obfuscated C Code Contest – 2018 Winning Entries - matt_d
http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#2018
======
cornstalks
Fabrice Bellard (the wizard behind FFmpeg, QEMU, etc.) has his own entry,
which I find amazing: a ~4 kB program that outputs a ~50 kB image (of Lena),
in addition to being able to decompress other images. His entry's hint page:
[http://www.ioccc.org/2018/bellard/hint.html](http://www.ioccc.org/2018/bellard/hint.html)

~~~
cdancette
Can you explain a bit more how this works? I am not familiar at all with these
challenges

50kB to 4kB is a 10x compression, it doesn't seem that huge, what's the
achievement here?

~~~
w23j
From the author's comments:

"The uncompressed image is 12 times larger than the source code of the program
which includes the image data and the complete decoder. The actual image data
is 1220 byte long, which gives a compression ratio of 40. Using a JPEG-like
algorithm would not be enough to reach this level of compression (the Lena
image would be barely recognizable). So the algorithm is based on the latest
advances in image compression."

[http://www.ioccc.org/2018/bellard/hint.html](http://www.ioccc.org/2018/bellard/hint.html)

------
ufo
Christopher Mill's "Best of Show" pdp-7 emulator is seriously impressive. How
is this even possible in such a small program?

~~~
szc
An IOCCC Judge here. We are rather fond of this one. The "prog" variant allows
you to build and run the mullender entry from the first IOCCC
[http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#1984](http://www.ioccc.org/years.html#1984).
The source is provided in the image, as is the compiler.

------
phab

      > # There is no 2016 IOCCC contest
      > # There is no 2017 IOCCC contest
    

Anybody know why?

~~~
szc
An IOCCC Judge here. Sure, a variety of things! A competition can take about 4
full weekends of time ~128hrs total (Fri:6+Sat:16+Sun:10 x 4) to set up, judge
and release the results. Getting 3 independent and very busy people
coordinated with work, travel and major life events going on can get quite
difficult. Recently we've opted to not start a competition if we do not pre-
schedule the weekends for completing it! The result is that 2016 and 2017
could not happen.

~~~
phab
Thanks! And thanks for taking the time to organise these competitions when you
can, they're truly edifying.

------
JdeBP
poikola:

    
    
        X enum  {T,F}  z; //True & False
    
        #define E {
        #define B }
    

Old ideas, but they'll still catch people out.

It's interesting to see how well, or badly, the syntax colourization in NeoVIM
copes with the various entries.

------
Adamantcheese
Yang's spoiler.html is actually super interesting as it's a live coding
session for the entire program essentially. Also I thought the program name
looked familiar when it said nuko, it's from the manga/anime Shoujo Shuumatsu
Ryokou. It's a cute little thing that likes to eat technology, looks like this
one's eaten four programs!

------
ufo
Don Yang provided a video of how he wrote the code and transformed it into the
obfuscated version (see spoiler.html). It is as interesting as the final
result itself.

------
ufo
Yusuke Endoh's "Best Use of Python" entry is a memetic masterpiece

------
dx7tnt
Anyone else feel that their URL should be cocic.gro ?

------
akskos
hugged to death?

------
317070
I have tried navigate the page, but I still have not figured out what the goal
was this year, who won, with which program and what has been obfuscated in it.
Is there a better summary of this contest somewhere? Is there a link I'm
missing?

~~~
Cthulhu_
The page / site really needs a redesign and a bit of writing done.

I'm actually of a mind to start a new webpage that does just that, but there
might be some copyright issues there.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I'm not sure what copyright issues (writing or code or?) you are concerned
about, but you should be able to get around them with a little planning. Just
don't outright copy stuff.

~~~
jjuhl
Or just get in touch with the people behind the site and ask for explicit
permission. Seems the simplest way to be sure, no?

~~~
DoreenMichele
"It is easier to get forgiveness than permission." \-- Words of wisdom from a
career bureaucrat.

I think the simplest way is to just set up a site and make sure you cite your
sources. The site under discussion here would be a primary source and should
be listed as such on every single page that references any of the data found
there.

Beyond that, it really depends on what the GP intends.

Start a blog and write a little blurb about each winner as separate blog
posts? I don't think any permission is needed. Just write whatever you want to
say about the project and note that they are the winner listed _here_ and link
to the page where they are listed.

Start a clone of the site that adds additional info? Yeah, you maybe need to
go talk to folks and find out if they are okay with that and get it in
writing.

------
tudorconstantin
And they say Perl is unreadable

~~~
alien_at_work
Funny enough, the creator of Perl's previously well known accomplishment was
winning these contests pretty much any time he cared to join. Take that as you
will.

------
Froyoh
You know this competition is old when they still use .text files

~~~
rollcat
Stuff that works doesn't need fixing.

It's very liberating, when you don't need to chase a trend.

~~~
londons_explore
The trend of three letter file extensions has been around since about 1989?

~~~
algmyr
I'm more used to .md or .markdown, but apparently .text is also used for
markdown files. Picking .txt (which I assume you're hinting at) would not be
the most specific choice here.

